

Ask HN:  How to Get Metrics for CronJob Emails Sent Using PHP - rcavezza

I used mailchimp and constant contact for previous projects, but I'm sending out personalized emails using a php cron job.  Can I plug in to either a constant contact or mailchimp api or is there another solution?<p>I want to measure open rates, click thrus, and other standard email metrics.
======
Travis
I'm curious how you respond to my comments/questions from another thread from
today, on the same topic. Link: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1572858>

I'm actually planning on implementing this tonight for my startup. We're going
to try using SendGrid. It basically allows you to send your own emails, relay
them through the sendgrid smtp server (or you can API interface). Then you get
a bunch of tracking, etc.

It seems super cheap, and pretty easy to integrate. I can't speak for my
experience (I just signed up today, haven't used it yet), but it looks like it
could be a very powerful tool for those of us who don't feel the need to use
MailChimp's API or interface for sending transactional / personalized emails
(I just prefer to send them myself).

